# N Scale Figure 8 Ideas



## SantaFeSDA (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. First post.
(If someone has asked this question on this board already, just let me know where it is and I'll read the thread. There's a lot here.)

I have a Kato Unitrack in a figure 8 shape. For months I've been searching for a website that will give me some ideas, but I can't find anything. I want to keep the figure 8 shape, and not add spurs or anything to it. I'm going for a peaceful park-like feel with lots of green and a few buildings like a bank, general store, restaurant, and so on. I don't want any factories, refineries or foundries. I'm not thinking of a place for my trains to stop, but a place for them to pass through. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, it sounds like figure 8 is pretty much all you can make out of that kit. what exactly is the question? is it a level crossing or over under?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you may have to plan it out yourself. I too just wanted a simple track plan. Mind you - mine is a bit more than a figure 8. (See "Long Valley Lumber Mill First Layout" thread - very active thread as I was requested to take a lot of pix). If you read it you can see I did very little planning - just got started which I regret a bit now. If your layout is done on a perfectly flat board it will be a lot easier. Planning right down to the square inch is important so there is not so much sanding when you get to sidewalks and such. Hope this helps. Steve


----------



## SantaFeSDA (Mar 18, 2011)

tankist said:


> well, it sounds like figure 8 is pretty much all you can make out of that kit. what exactly is the question? is it a level crossing or over under?


The question is, now that my track is in place and there's a grassy surface, what now? What kind of buildings would look good? Do you have any neat ideas on how to make a park/picnic area? Should I include something like a fountain square? Stuff like that. 
To answer your final question, it's an "over under" figure 8 with a trestle bridge. I'll be posting pictures soon.



Steve441 said:


> I think you may have to plan it out yourself. I too just wanted a simple track plan. Mind you - mine is a bit more than a figure 8. (See "Long Valley Lumber Mill First Layout" thread - very active thread as I was requested to take a lot of pix). If you read it you can see I did very little planning - just got started which I regret a bit now. If your layout is done on a perfectly flat board it will be a lot easier. Planning right down to the square inch is important so there is not so much sanding when you get to sidewalks and such. Hope this helps. Steve


Thanks for your reply Steve. My layout is flat except for the trestle bridge in the middle of the figure 8. No hills or cliffs or anything.
That regret you mentioned is what I'm afraid of. I don't want to spend time and money to build a layout and then decide I don't like it. 
The other catch is that I do my shopping at the train show, and so it all depends on what's there on that particular day. I can't exactly say "I'm going to put a First National Bank of Trainville, model number 368245-1 right there."


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, now that is entirely up to you. how can i tell you which sandwich to make? 

i personnaly don't like flatness. so i would give a bit volume to the ground level - hills and bumps. and i would guess however you will at least want some trees. for structures since you have no destination on your layout i guess you could put some track side items suchas wiring closets, perhaps a shed. you seen at least some idea in the show , think what you like


i missed the march show, but i will probably be there in april


----------



## SantaFeSDA (Mar 18, 2011)

tankist said:


> well, now that is entirely up to you. how can i tell you which sandwich to make?
> 
> i personnaly don't like flatness. so i would give a bit volume to the ground level - hills and bumps. and i would guess however you will at least want some trees. for structures since you have no destination on your layout i guess you could put some track side items such as wiring closets, perhaps a shed. you seen at least some idea in the show , think what you like
> 
> ...


Hi tankist. Thanks for your reply.

I was at the show in March and found some used N-scale buildings dirt cheap. For the April show I hope to buy myself something for my birthday.  
While you're there, go into building . . . 3, I think, maybe 4, and talk to The Tree Lady. She's really nice and she's got some cool stuff to add to your layout. 

As for all the flatness, this is my first layout and I think making hills would be too frustrating for me--unless you can direct me to a website that will show a true beginner who's not terribly handy how to make hills and bumps.You should have seen me putting the grass down.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

SantaFeSDA said:


> As for all the flatness, this is my first layout and I think making hills would be too frustrating for me--unless you can direct me to a website that will show a true beginner who's not terribly handy how to make hills and bumps.You should have seen me putting the grass down.


Grass seems to be the hardest thing I think. You figure just smear glue down, sprinkle grass mix out of the jug and bingo; done with perfect grass. To bad it looks crappy and looks nothing like real grass should :laugh:
Small hills on the other hand just smear some plaster or spackle around and bamm, instant hill. So hills are supper easy but getting grass on the hills is the hard part :laugh:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Look at these links. Our friend NIMT (Sean) did these a while back. Should cover building a mountain or two. The first link is Mountains and the second is Tunnel Portals. Hope this helps. 


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6439&highlight=mountains


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Kits are great*

I think you might regret spending time and money on a flat layout with no buildings at all - Try a kit to practice on. Wood laser cut kits are great and not so hard at all once you do a couple. Like anything this hobby takes a little practice to get better at. You can just start a layout and plan as you go along like me. Its coming along great for 6 months in the hobby (mind you I do have some modeling experience). I just did a rough sort sketch of how I thought my track and Mill might go and got started. Rocks and elevation and a bit of interest are totally important I believe. But - Whatever - Stay in the N Scale hobby and try to improve your skills - It will happen if you try - All the best wishes and ask any questions you want - Steve (I like the "Fountain" idea)


----------

